# Architect of Fate cover art



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

aww, beat me to it! was about to post it!! 

Looks sweet though...I'm liking this new diorama-style cover art they got going for SM battles. Hopefully in this one some chaos will win also, not just the good guys!!


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

How is it every battles cover is better then the last? Once I think one is my favorite the next one comes out and it's the new favorite


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Mwaahahaahaa! Beware the mighty Tzeentch, grandest of the Chaos Gods.

Seriously that cover is badass. No mere Space Marine can stand before the Great Mutator, can't wait for this novel. And Cowlicker is right, the SMB novels get more and more badass with each new release. But of course this one would be awesome, its a Jon Sullivan :biggrin:.



Architect of Fate said:


> Collected for the first time, all four parts of the Architect of Fate novella series are presented in a single printed volume. The infamous Kairos Fateweaver, greater daemon of Tzeentch and master of manipulation, has discovered the limits of his power – even one so prescient as he cannot divine beyond the event horizon at the end of the 41st Millennium.
> 
> The Space Marines stand against the darkness, and yet on countless battlefields they play unwitting roles in the schemes of Fateweaver. From the doomed world of Taranis, through the embattled corridors of the Endeavour of Will, to the borders of the Eye of Terror itself – friend and foe alike follow the great plan that he set in motion many thousands of years ago. But not even the Architect of Fate himself can foresee the destiny that lies in wait for him...


It sounds bloody epic, the 41st millennium is on the verge of ending, and what lies beyond, even the great Kairos Fateweaver, the only being in creation who can see the future perfectly, cannot see what lies ahead. _Architect of Fate_, an entire book devoted to Tzeentch! Yet another of my dreams has come true.

Plus it gives us two awesome questions. What lies beyond the 41st millennium? And what's 20 feet high, has two heads and shoots lightning from its hands? But we only know one answer. Kairos Fateweaver!


Lord of the Night


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Is that a Dark Angel or Salamander? I wonder what chapters will be involved.


----------



## gatorgav (Feb 6, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> an entire book devoted to Tzeentch! Yet another of my dreams has come true.
> 
> Lord of the Night


I hope so! I'm not going to get my hopes up though. It seems like it could be a book about space marines fighting Tzeentch. 



ckcrawford said:


> Is that a Dark Angel or Salamander? I wonder what chapters will be involved.


The Space Marine Codex says: 


That the White Consuls banished the fateweaver in 998.m41, and that the Endeavor of Will is an Imperial Fists Starfort that comes under attack by the Iron Warriors. So we know at least three of the chapters that will be involved


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I'm sure in the Chaos Daemons Codex there is mention of a story against the Blood Angels which Kairos took part in. Daemonettes tearing tanks apart and daubing hedonistic runes upon scorched ceramite, Bloodcrushers smashing through Astartes squads and a Bloodthirster, maybe Skarbrand, tearing apart a Predator, amongst a tide of Bloodletters.

I hope that's been fleshed out in this anthology. The cover's pretty awesome.


----------



## bigtax (Jun 2, 2010)

Awesome!!Tzeentch theme CSM battle book,o,if ther's a Slaanesh one


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Not gonna lie, thats pretty fucking badass!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

bigtax said:


> Awesome!!Tzeentch theme CSM battle book,o,if ther's a Slaanesh one


I hate to be a cunt. But what on earth gave you the impression, this will be a 'Tzeentch theme CSM battle book'...?

And before a smart-ass is like 'There's a Changer of Ways on the cover, derp.' Dare I remind you of the very blured loyal Astartes being hacked apart? The lack of any Thousand Sons? Other daemons?


----------



## kwak76 (Nov 29, 2010)

It looks more like a anthology of loyalist space marines can killed by deamon than anything else.


----------



## bigtax (Jun 2, 2010)

bobss said:


> I hate to be a cunt. But what on earth gave you the impression, this will be a 'Tzeentch theme CSM battle book'...?
> 
> And before a smart-ass is like 'There's a Changer of Ways on the cover, derp.' Dare I remind you of the very blured loyal Astartes being hacked apart? The lack of any Thousand Sons? Other daemons?


sorry,my bad.just a little too excited,at least that's what I am hoping for...after I check out BL blog to find it is an anthology


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

I love the art of 40k. Looking good.


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

I got this one and Legion of the Damned. Are there other full size art pics we can download from Black Library or does anyone have them? I dont see them on their site and would love to get some more.


----------

